# What a bad morning......



## piston (Apr 18, 2010)

Driving to work this morning, I see a dog run across the highway from the other side so I decide to pull over and get Im before something happens....well the Idiot in front of me did not see the dog and ran right over the poor thing. He does not even try to avoid, no brakes and keeps on driving like nothing happened...I am furious  So by the time I stop the dog is in the middle of the way, I get it out in the grass on the side and feel how she is (nice german Sheppard mix female) Anyway she was in real bad shape and died in my arms. 


So I am on the lookout for a light blue pontiac....... 


So I feel like crap and I am going back home to see and cuddle my 2 Goldens and making sure that their training not to cross the street is better than before....


----------



## Mellow (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh that's just horrible! I'm so sorry you had to see that, and even more sorry the poor dog had to go through that, and didn't make it..
I've always wondered what to do when I see an animal running in front of my car.. I sure hope I can still stop, but my husband told me never to try to avoid it if it's too close, rather a dead dog/cat/... than something happening to you, he said..
I sure hope I never face that dilemma...
Feel really sorry for you, and for the dog..


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

That is terrible. At least she knew a caring touch before she took her last breath. How sad. 

I always keep a leash in my glove box in the off-chance that I see a stray that needs to be caught before it gets hurt in the road. 

Thanks for trying to help this poor girl.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

How awful, that is one thing I hope I never have to see.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Bless you for stopping and trying to help her. I agree that at least she knew kindness in her last moments. And **** those cold hearted people that can do such a thing.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

How horrible. I'm so sorry that you had to witness that. I know I probably wouldn't have handled it that well. What a jerk that person was for not even stopping.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm sorry that you and that poor dog had to go through this and I do want to thank you for holding her while she passed away. May kindness find you.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

That is heartbreaking for sure!  How awful and what a nasty man to do such a thing. I'm so sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank goodness she knew some kindness in her last moments on earth before going to the bridge. Bless you for being there for her. That idiot will get his in the end.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

That poor dog and you. I know somethings are unavoidable and that poor dog shouldn't have been in the street but how can a human just run over a dog and not stop. I hope that person doesn't own a pet!!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

How terrible. I'm glad you were there to comfort her as she went to the Bridge.


----------



## piston (Apr 18, 2010)

Thank for your kind reply, I must say I don't wish this experience to anyone. 

:


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

UGhhh! SO sorry what a bad day to start the day!People are just stupid.


----------

